# Cheias em Espinho 01/01/2016



## Miguel96 (3 Jan 2016 às 19:30)

No 1º dia do ano 2016 a cidade de Espinho teve inundações incríveis devido aos elevados acumulados de precipitação, ser maré cheia e à impermeabilização dos solos com alcatrão consequente da linha subterrânea.
As obras mal feitas e sem estudo prévio dos efeitos que a meteorologia tem neste tipo de obras, estas estão a colocar em risco o novo túnel, construído em 2008 onde agora todos os comboios da linha Norte circulam (Alfa, IC, IR, R, Urbanos, Sub-Urbanos, CP carga).
A própria estação de Espinho onde se vende os bilhetes e o túnel onde se apanha o comboio ficam desde 2008 sempre inundados devido à passagem de água pelas fissuras consequente da má impermeabilização do solo em alguns sítios.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Jan 2016 às 19:32)




----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Jan 2016 às 04:51)

Não me surpreende. O túnel foi altamente mal construído.


----------

